# May I...



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

... ask for some "getting pregnant" vibes please? Can everyone that has some time on their hands imagine me ovulating and the miracle of conception going on inside me right now? And then me with a growing belly and a healthy baby inside? and ready to give birth in July 2010?









I am on BC, but I am also taking antibiotics due to strep... DP and I got caught in the moment, even though we discussed it just before, and um... I'm really really hoping over here.









Please send me warm and sticky pregnancy energy.
I wonder if enough people do it, whether I'll get my miracle baby.


----------



## rissierae (Feb 5, 2008)

Will do.


----------



## pasqueflower (Sep 9, 2006)

major pregnancy energy coming your way...I see that big round belly! And a baby in July. Best of luck.


----------



## Mary Contrary (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

thank you so much...









If it works, I totally give you credit!








If anyone else wants to pitch in - I'd love that. I'll update on Halloween, which would be a day past my AF due date.

I want this so much, and I find myself saying "there is a healthy baby growing inside me" over and over. I'm so ready to be a mama.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

~~baby vibes~~


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

Sending some you way~~~~


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

thank you so much, everyone...









ironically enough, DP and I are not being careful at all this cycle.








I'm really hoping this will work.

Keep it coming!


----------



## BettinaAuSucre (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oriole* 
... ask for some "getting pregnant" vibes please? Can everyone that has some time on their hands imagine me ovulating and the miracle of conception going on inside me right now? And then me with a growing belly and a healthy baby inside? and ready to give birth in July 2010?









I am on BC, but I am also taking antibiotics due to strep... DP and I got caught in the moment, even though we discussed it just before, and um... I'm really really hoping over here.









Please send me warm and sticky pregnancy energy.
I wonder if enough people do it, whether I'll get my miracle baby.









why not stop taking BC and TTC if you want it so much?


----------



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BettinaAuSucre* 
why not stop taking BC and TTC if you want it so much?

#1. dp is unemployed at the moment
#2. not married yet








#3. DP is a bit hesitant about the whole thing right now, I gotta talk him into it first (might be easier to do once I'm actually expecting







)


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

Just a few more, can't hurt, right??









Good luck!!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Im sort of anti conceiving when the other parent is not okay with it...


----------



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
Im sort of anti conceiving when the other parent is not okay with it...

Oh, please don't think that I would ever try to trick DP. The day I got back from the doctor's, I warned DP it's dangerous times now and that we should be using extra protection, because the patch I use might fail because of antibiotics.

One of the two times we weren't careful *cough* we JUST finished talking about it... So he is very well aware of what we were doing.









He is a great dad to dsd, and we talk about having babies in the future. This would be a bit ahead of schedule for us, but I think after 9 years of being together, we can use a little push.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

ah okay

its just personally I ended up pregnant by a man that never wanted children and thought he came around during the pregnancy... we even had a second...

then when we divorced he has pretty much completely disappeared from their life and only calls/visits when his grandma wants to see/speak to the kids


----------



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
ah okay

its just personally I ended up pregnant by a man that never wanted children and thought he came around during the pregnancy... we even had a second...

then when we divorced he has pretty much completely disappeared from their life and only calls/visits when his grandma wants to see/speak to the kids









That doesn't sound like a good situation.

In our case, DP picked up DSD for 13 years every weekend before she moved in with us at the age of 14. He just got back from parent-teacher conferences at the high school, and is a super-duper involved and caring parent. I am very confident in his daddy skills, and can't wait to see him with a newborn.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------

